# New member



## James Bottiglieri (Dec 28, 2018)

My name is James and I am a member of Valley View lodge 797  of Pennsylvania... I was raised April 2018... it’s been a great journey and I’m excited to see what my Masonic education has in store... this was one of the best things I have ever done in my life...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 28, 2018)

Congratulations Brother! Greetings and welcome to the forum. You will get a first class Masonic education here. I certainly have and continue to do so.


----------



## HerrickMusic (Dec 28, 2018)

Congratulations, brother James!  I agree with Warrior1256.  Every time I come to the forum the light gets brighter!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Winter (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome ! One of the lessons I have learned here is that PA ritual is very different from ours


----------



## Bro. A (Jan 2, 2019)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Jan 2, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome Brother James, good info and great people on this forum.


----------



## Thevenin (Jan 7, 2019)

Congrats bro 


Grande Loge ANI of Canada


----------



## Keith C (Jan 9, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome Brother?

Are you working on the Master Builder Award?  If not, you really should check it out, it is a great way to increase your knowledge and involvement in your Lodge and District!

As has been alluded to, in PA we do things differently than anywhere else, as we are the only Grand Lodge that uses the rituals of the "Antients" from before the unification of the two "Mother" Grand Lodges.  So if you read something that makes little to no sense in this forum, don't be surprised!!!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------

